# Order a Bigger Car People



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

I just got dinged for a jerk at LAX (15 minutes to get to him and 30 minutes to get to Culver City for $10.00 after Lyft fees and of course NO TIP) who ordered a regular lyft when he had a baby in a baby seat, him, his wife, 2 large bags and an oversized stroller. He was mad that his bags and stroller didn't fit in my tiny little Prius and he had to ride in the back seat so I could load the stroller in the front seat because fitting it in the back seat would have damaged my car. 

I hate the entitled pax of Los Angeles. His baby was screaming, so I gave him the AUX cable but he was just so mad that he couldn't ride in the front seat. I told him that we offer larger cars through Lyft, but somehow it was my fault he had more people and items than could fit in a Prius. He honestly thought I should damage my car by trying to shove that giant stroller next to his wife and child in the back seat and let him ride up front. He was so upset he gave me 1 star.

Should I write Lyft and ask for the rating to be taken off? After the D-bag 1 star guy last Friday who wanted me to add a second stop but wouldn't change the address to reflect the multiple stops (so he didn't have to pay more for the ride) and got out in a huff at the store and said he would just order a different Lyft cause I said I'm not waiting if you don't update the stops. F'ing ****** bags are ****ing with my rating.

These 2 one star pieces of crap are not anything I am doing wrong, they just don't want to pay more then get mad that they got randomly assigned a Prius. I don't qualify for power drive cause my car is a 2008.


and in case you care- here are answers to the most common questions

My rating is just under 4.7 right now. (I drive late night and people get mad when they have to pay more for the Lyft so they ding the driver.) And as you know it takes a long time to cycle through to more passengers in the Lyft app cause there are way more cars then people. A 12 hour day might get me 10 rides if I am doing LAX. My last Sunday doing almost only LAX I drove 12 hours and made $250 after Lyft fees.

Last week I went for the $40 lightning Bonus and barely got 10 rides in 6 hours. Usually I alternate Lyft and Postmates when it is slow and average crap per day in money but at least I'm not homeless. I have a few other jobs that get me about $975 per month so I only need to make about $1000 per month between Lyft and Postmates.

I'm sure some of the ratings are retaliatory from PAX that I 3 star or less. 

Ways to get one star-

Get into my car and have me ask you the few starting questions (do you need to charge your phone, let me know if it is too hot or too cold, and confirming the address you are going) only to have you interrupt and say "Can you just drive?" That is a one star.

You and your d-bag friends spend the whole time taking about your rich ass lifestyle and how poor little me couldn't even comprehend.

Trying to fit 4 people and a ton of bags in my car.

DEMANDING we make additional stops, but refusing to change the destination addresses in the app

Talking about my breasts

Being entitled 

Being too drunk to find my car and then yelling at me about how you couldn't find my car


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Complain

You should've done that already

Also, NO aux and do NOT offer anything


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Fenwitch said:


> Talking about my breasts


Well if your assets are that noticeable that it routinely comes up in conversation then use them to your advantage. You can get a ton more tips that way, it's like having an ATM on your chest. Men will pour out the money, take advantage of it.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

You did two things wrong:

If you knew that your car cannot handle a car seat then you should have cancelled when you saw one without even stopping or opening the doors.

You should have cancelled when the PAX started complaining.
Hopefully, you do not start the trip until you are comfortable with the PAX being in your car. that way the PAX cannot even rate you.
And I agree with the other posters, anytime there is a dispute with a PAX, *IMMEDIATELY *report it.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

They know they can get away with it so keep doing it. We're the chumps for allowing it. Hold your ground. Be firm, but be nice about it.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

LVC said:


> Well if your assets are that noticeable that it routinely comes up in conversation then use them to your advantage. You can get a ton more tips that way, it's like having an ATM on your chest. Men will pour out the money, take advantage of it.


If she was looking to monetize those assets she'd be on the pole at the rhino instead of driving her car for pennies


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

when i was looking for a commuter car I was between a camry hybrid and a lexus ct200h. I wanted to have an option to use it for uber part time. I liked the compactness of the lexus (generally cos they're easier to maneuver and more nimble) and just the extra creature comforts it came with. but I ended up going with the camry which i suppose was a better choice; cos the lexus I found was too compact even if I weren't gonna use it for uber/lyft. and after a year with the camry and all the drop-offs to the airports, there's no way I could have taken most of those trips given the very cramped trunkspace of the lexus.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

macchiato said:


> They know they can get away with it so keep doing it. We're the chumps for allowing it. Hold your ground. Be firm, but be nice about it.


 Co-sign. Pax will get away with whatever you allow them to get away with. Once had a pax at LAX tell me to ignore them canceling the ride and to just pick them up anyway 'cause it won't count. To this day I can't believe someone actually tried to pull that and get a free ride.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You shouldn't have let these people into your car. And stop with the "starting questions".. if they need anything, they'll tell you. Quit being a butt kisser.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

They often do not realize that their stuff would not fit into a city-sized car like a Prius C, especially when it easily fits into their own SUV.

I drive a Plus vehicle and occasionally pick up some people who should be ordering a Plus. I do this as customer service and educate the customer they should be ordering a Plus next time. For a short trip the difference is not significant enough. For longer trips, we come to an understanding that the passenger made an error and will compensate me directly for the courtesy of not canceling the ride.

The most extreme example was two wheelchairs and 4 people. I asked them how they imagined this would fit into a Prius C and charged them the difference from Plus rate directly to their credit card. In that particular situation, we had little choice. It took forever to find their property, phone was out of service and so on.

We need an option to cancel a trip because the passenger load exceeds safe vehicle load capacity. Plus drivers also need an option to upgrade the trip inside the app. Uber drivers have the option to request fare review but I am not aware of that with Lyft.

My rating is climbing. I do few but high value trips.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Offer nothing other than a smile and drive. Confirm address and identity. No water, gum, Aux cord nothing you get a ride that's it. You want personal car service pay for it. Uber and Lyft are unsubsidized public transportation. Bus drivers here get 29 an hour with benefits....who's the dumby now?. I have a 4.9 on lyft and 4.84 on Uber. Lyft cycles out in 100 rides Uber 500. You'll get back up there.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I am an uber veteran with over 12 k trips so far , I recently started doing lyft a little bit. what is the lyft cancellation policy at LAX I got ping to rideshare E after heading that way about 4 min the jerk cancelled and I lost my position and put me back last car in queue, is this normal for lyft?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

In seatac you go back within 7 min and you get the next ride retaining your position in the cue


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow, I offer you huge respect! 12,000 rides is a crap-ton of experience. 

Most airports have a timeframe when you ca return to the queue and regain your place in line. Here in Boston, it is 5 mins.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

That always pisses me off . Yesterday I was driving my sedan and had 2 seperate rides that had a ton of luggage that barely fit in my full size sedan if they got a prius or civic they would have been SOL . 

When I drive my XL car I now make it a point to cancel rides if I arrive on a normal UberX or Lyft and they have skis, or incredible large luggage that they should have ordered an XL . Even though I can fit it I don't think it's fare to drivers of XL vehicles . 

People are so cheap sometimes, I've pulled up for a normal Lyft Request and they had 7 people and tried to convince me it was okay to squeezze into my at the time BMW 3 series which is barely big enough for 4 people lol


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

JJS said:


> Offer nothing other than a smile and drive. Confirm address and identity. No water, gum, Aux cord nothing you get a ride that's it. You want personal car service pay for it. Uber and Lyft are unsubsidized public transportation. Bus drivers here get 29 an hour with benefits....who's the dumby now?. I have a 4.9 on lyft and 4.84 on Uber. Lyft cycles out in 100 rides Uber 500. You'll get back up there.


Lyft Uber rides are subsidized, by the driver. Think of it as an Obama Phone, subsidized by the taxpayer to keep it cheap for the phone user. Lyft Uber is Obama transportation, only it is subsidized by the driver instead of the taxpayer. When a ride is 3 times less than it should be, someone has to kick in the costs.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Good point. Volunteer work helping the community be a better place


----------

